# Volunteer Opportunities for Spouse Makati?



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Hi all
We will be in Makati for a 3 month contract; Can anyone point us in the right direction for any volunteer opportunities for American wife to get involved in please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Anyone? 
TIA


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey hey. I too am watching for a reply!!! I guess for myself I must confess that I'm usually so wrapped up in taking care of " joe and joe's" that this never occurred to me and maybe it should have!!!! Thanks for the wake up call!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

TheKos said:


> Hi all
> We will be in Makati for a 3 month contract; Can anyone point us in the right direction for any volunteer opportunities for American wife to get involved in please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just a thought. In the States and other countries as well; hospitals have the "Pink Lady" program. Consisting of mostly women that volunteer to run the gift shop and snack bar as well as take items to those staying there and any other tasks that can be done.
There are many hospitals where you will be including Makati Medical Center. So hospital volunteer work might be something worth checking.


Gene


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, Gene! 

I'm very excited to get there next week to join Hubby & see the beautiful Philippines~ but would like to give a little while there, as well as have my "own thing" to stay busy. We aren't super young with little ones running around, and this isn't our first expat experience. I'm truly hoping to find a volunteer opportunity while there, as I was very disheartened to find how difficult it was in a previous experience, just to volunteer!
The contract is only short term, however, there's talk already of it poss turning permanent- it gets terribly lonesome after all the initial newness, sightseeing, etc~especially when it seems we don't "fit in" as either "singles" or young parents...I understand its no easy task for a tag along spouse to get a simple job, but I've surely got more to give than sitting around an apartment all day!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea I understand what you mean for sure. Paying jobs require a difficult to get govt work permit. But doing volunteer work seems a possibility to me. Hopefully something will work out for you in time. Just try to be back in your castle before dark for safety reason and enjoy the friendly nature of most locals.


Gene


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Gene!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

If you go to any type of church, I'm sure they will be more than glad to take volunteers for any of their outreach projects.


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Another great suggestion~ Thanks Raconnor!


----------



## jlramos (Aug 11, 2013)

Lots of foundation and local churches here to choose from. At my hs we need a few guys to help us with outreach program. (We have a small partner pre school for the less privileged)


----------

